# VBox shared folder can't save existing file



## badbrain (Jul 13, 2019)

I can't save existing file but can only create new file. Once I hit Ctrl + S the file no longer allows latter editing. Error message is: Unexpected error: Error renaming temporary file: Text file busy.

I don't know it's so much trouble.

Update: the same thing on OpenIndiana, so it's not FreeBSD's fault. Life is so bad


----------



## badbrain (Jul 13, 2019)

https://askubuntu.com/questions/287216/virtualbox-shared-folder-is-accessible-but-not-workable

There's something wrong with the graphical text editors. Nano save the file just fine.


----------



## LakeCowabunga (Jul 14, 2019)

Not to solve your problem, but to add to it... I noticed just this week that I have one folder inside of the shared folders that 12-RELEASE can't access as a folder (it sees it only as a file), and a completely separate folder with same behavior for 12-STABLE.  In other words, depending on which version of FreeBSD I'm using, it incorrectly sees a certain folder as a file only.  That is obviously a problem with VirtualBox, NOT FreeBSD.  But, alas, I suppose that we can't complain to Oracle about free software, now can we?


----------

